# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Talviliikenne 2016-17

## Eppu

Aikataulut ovat julkaistu netissä. Huomioita:
- linjalla 2 pääosin 12 min vuoroväli, vain pyhinä kolme kertaa tunnissa.
- linjan 3 v-vuorot vähenevät arkisin vain yhteen tunnissa, vkloppuisin jatketaan nykyisellään.
- linja 28 vaikuttaa kovin sekavalta eikä vuoromäärä ainakaan kasva. Pohtolankadun alkupäässä palvelutaso (3v ja 28) romahtaa jopa kesäajan tarjonnasta.
- linjalla 32 myös ruuhka-auto aamuun hatanpään ja hervannan välillä
- linja 38 kulkee nyt myös arkisin päivällä ja lauantaisin

Aikataulut voisi kyllä netin puolellakin esittää huomattavasti selkeämmin. Linjan 86 aikataulua ei muuten löydy tuolta muuta kuin joissakin pysäkkiaikatauluissa.

----------


## tkp

Linjalla 71 saadaan varmasti sekä vihaisia matkustajia että kuljettajia. On sen verran sekavaa. Joli kiittää ja kuittaa sanktiot väärin ajetusta reitistä...

----------


## Koivane

> Aikataulut ovat julkaistu netissä. Huomioita:
> - linjalla 2 pääosin 12 min vuoroväli, vain pyhinä kolme kertaa tunnissa.
> - linjan 3 v-vuorot vähenevät arkisin vain yhteen tunnissa, vkloppuisin jatketaan nykyisellään.
> - linja 28 vaikuttaa kovin sekavalta eikä vuoromäärä ainakaan kasva. Pohtolankadun alkupäässä palvelutaso (3v ja 28) romahtaa jopa kesäajan tarjonnasta.
> - linjalla 32 myös ruuhka-auto aamuun hatanpään ja hervannan välillä
> - linja 38 kulkee nyt myös arkisin päivällä ja lauantaisin
> 
> Aikataulut voisi kyllä netin puolellakin esittää huomattavasti selkeämmin. Linjan 86 aikataulua ei muuten löydy tuolta muuta kuin joissakin pysäkkiaikatauluissa.


Olen kyllä tyytyväinen kun linjalle 38 lisättiin vuoroja, koska käyn koulua Hervannassa. Linja 38 veti ennen vuoroja aamulla 30min välein ja sitten päivällä tunnin välein ja ruuhka aikana jälleen 30min välein. Nyt sitten kellonajasta riippumatta kulkee 30min välein! Yllätyin eniten että linja 38 vetää lauantaisinkin vuoroja. Iso plussa tästä!

----------

